# It's TORNADO season



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Are You Ready for a Tornado?​Here’s what you can do to prepare for such an emergency
Prepare a Home Tornado Plan
Pick a place where family members could gather if a tornado is headed your way. It could be your basement or, if there is no basement, a center hallway, bathroom, or closet on the lowest floor. Keep this place uncluttered.
If you are in a high-rise building, you may not have enough time to go to the lowest floor. Pick a place in a hallway in the center of the building.
Assemble a Disaster Supplies Kit containing—
First aid kit and essential medications.
Canned food and can opener.
At least three gallons of water per person.
Protective clothing, bedding, or sleeping bags.
Battery-powered radio, flashlight, and extra batteries.
Special items for infant, elderly, or disabled family members.
Written instructions on how to turn off electricity, gas, and water if authorities advise you to do so. (Remember, you may need a professional to turn some utilities back on.)
When a tornado WARNING is issued—
If you are inside, go to the safe place you picked to protect yourself from glass and other flying objects. The tornado may be approaching your area.
If you are outside, hurry to the basement of a nearby sturdy
building or lie flat in a ditch or low-lying area.
If you are in a car or mobile home, get out immediately and head for safety (as above).
After the tornado passes—
Watch out for fallen power lines and stay out of the damaged area.
Listen to the radio for information and instructions.
Use a flashlight to inspect your home for damage.
Do not use candles at any time.
Conduct periodic tornado drills so everyone remembers what to do when a tornado is approaching. Stay tuned for storm warnings
Listen to your local radio and TV stations for updated storm
information.
Know what a tornado WATCH and WARNING means:
A tornado WATCH means a tornado is possible in your area.
A tornado WARNING means a tornado has been sighted and may be headed for your area. Go to safe area immediately.
Tornado WATCHES and WARNINGS are issued by county or parish.
When a tornado WATCH is issued—
Listen to local radio and TV stations for further updates.
Be alert to changing weather conditions. Blowing debris or the sound of an approaching tornado may alert you. Many people say it sounds like a freight train.
Forget the notion that “twisters” only happen in the Midwest. Tornadoes have been reported in every state. And although they generally occur during spring and summer, they can happen any time of the year.
With winds swirling at 200 miles an hour or more, a tornado can destroy just about anything in its path. Generally, there are weather signs and warnings that will alert you to take precautions.​ 


Pick a safe place in your home where family members could
gather during a tornado. (If you have a basement, make it your safe place. If you do not have a basement, consider an interior hallway or room on the lowest floor.) Make sure there are no windows or glass doors in the area. Keep this place uncluttered.​


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

When you hear the warning

Go to a sheltered place
Stand straight with your legs in an open stance
Bend down and place your head firmly between your legs

Then kiss you ass goodbye :w00t:

Good advice Sparky.:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

those pics are AWESOME!! Still haven't seen one in person.. I want to, but would not like to know anyone was hurt or their possessions taken from them


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Good info, Thanks.* :shutup: **Remeber this?*


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Good info, Thanks.* :shutup: **Remeber this?*


No, but I remember this:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

if only they went up as easily as they can come down. Wow.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Are You Ready for a Tornado?​Here’s what you can do to prepare for such an emergency
> Prepare a Home Tornado Plan
> Pick a place where family members could gather if a tornado is headed your way. It could be your basement or, if there is no basement, a center hallway, bathroom, or closet on the lowest floor. Keep this place uncluttered.
> If you are in a high-rise building, you may not have enough time to go to the lowest floor. Pick a place in a hallway in the center of the building.
> ...


 we get tornados sometimes but last night from 4pm to 8pm we had an estimated 9,200 lightning strikes


----------

